# The Scene(s) in a Movie or Series where you can laugh about it over and over again



## Alexander1970 (Jan 10, 2020)

Fra Diavolo/The Devil's Brother (1933) - Stan´s Laughing Scene



Frasier (1999) - Three Valentines - Niles Opening Scene:



Le Petit Baigneur (1968) - Church Scene




Do you also have such Scenes where you can not stop laughing when you see it again....

Thank you.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 10, 2020)

This is from the TV show Father Ted. Mrs Doyle is trying to guess the name of the priest. Her guesses start of normal but become more bizarre the longer she goes on. 



Here is a list of all her guesses. 

Fr. Andy Riley,
Fr. Desmond Coyle,
Fr. George Byrne,
Fr. David Nicholson,
Fr. Declan Lynch,
Fr. Ken Sweeney,
Fr. Neil Hannon,
Fr. Keith Cullen,
Fr. Ciaran Donnelly,
Fr. Mick McEvoy,
Fr. Jack White,
Fr. Henry Bigbigging,
Fr. Hank Tree,
Fr. Hiroshima Twinkie
Fr. Stig Bubblecard,
Fr. Johnny Hellzapoppin’ ,
Fr. Luke Duke,
Fr. Billy Ferry,
Fr. Chewy Louie,
Fr. John Hoop,
Fr. Hairycake Linehan,
Fr. Rebulah Conundrum,
Fr. Peewee Stairmaster,
Fr. Jemima Racktool,
Fr. Jerry Twig,
Fr. Spodo Komodo,
Fr. Cannabranna Lammer.
Fr. Todd Unctious


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 11, 2020)

I have plenty of straight stand up that makes me laugh every time (I could probably do about 20 comedians that if they don't make me laugh then something is seriously wrong) but films or TV is harder. I suppose that also means I should probably discount Monty Python in this as my favourite "films" are the meaning of life and live at the Hollywood bowl. On a different note if the film has carry on in the title it can carry on wandering and I am content to never watch it, though some of the "classics" of that era I will watch -- the film snob within wants to say something like the titfield thunderbolt but The Ladykillers will have to be the one I say for that.

Despite not being a stoner and normally going for far more "witty" type things I do find a lot of stoner comedies amusing. Saw Dude Where's My Car? for the first time in years and giggled a few times, and I dare say at least the first Harold and Kumar could probably do it too. If Pineapple Express can make Seth Rogan someone I care to watch in a film then something has to be going right. On the flip side while I respect what Cheech and Chong did then I might even say you don't really have to do them.

Naked Gun (and by extension Police Squad) might be able to do it.

Four Lions I liked many scenes in. As a whole it lacked that little something to tip it over into unquestioned classic but still. That said while I would say watch that then I would also say look at Chris Morris' other stuff afterwards (probably brass eye but that might be going right for the good stuff).

For American comedy then I much prefer the darker edged stuff (though given my pick of four lions and brass eye above that is probably not a huge stretch). Operation: Endgame is a good example of this, as might be Pain and Gain. That said while I liked Birdman I would not count it in this.
Kevin Smith at his best can usually crack a laugh from me but that has been a while since his best stuff. Dogma being chief among those for me.

I enjoy plenty more but I would not be too upset if I never saw any of the Edgar Wright films again, and would not say up late watching them. Will watch whatever he makes next though as he is very good at what he does*.

For utter heresy points, or at least whatever credibility I might have left, then I will take George of the Jungle over Crocodile Dundee, even if I do still really like Crocodile Dundee.

Spoilers for a touch of cloth but the ending "explanatory" sequence does tend to crack me up


*to end I think I will go with the every frame a painting video on him as it also covers a lot of good stuff


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 12, 2020)

The whole Series makes me laughing every Time I watch it (or only thinking on it).
This Scene is my Favorite:


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 6, 2020)

Fawlty Towers was awesome this is my favourite scene.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 6, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Fawlty Towers was awesome this is my favourite scene.





Gorgeous.

The Message of this Statement fits perfectly in with Today's Times:


----------



## Deleted member 506316 (Feb 6, 2020)

I CAN LAUGH AT "THE GODS MUST BE CRAZY" AN INFINITE AMOUNT OF TIMES. YES, THE WHOLE MOVIE.


----------



## Costello (Feb 6, 2020)

I think I could watch the IT Crowd every year for the rest of my life and still enjoy it & laugh as much as I did the first time


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 6, 2020)

Costello said:


> I think I could watch the IT Crowd every year for the rest of my life and still enjoy it & laugh as much as I did the first time


Thr IT Crowd is another awesome programme here is my favourite scene.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 6, 2020)

Costello said:


> I think I could watch the IT Crowd every year for the rest of my life and still enjoy it & laugh as much as I did the first time





AmandaRose said:


> Thr IT Crowd is another awesome programme here is my favourite scene.





Thank you for this Series !! I never heard nothing about it.
Watched an Episode in German,it is very funny and not bad synchronized.

Thank you for sharing this Series and your funny Scenes of it.

Brits simply have the best Humor.


----------



## Chary (Feb 6, 2020)

I'll probably circle back with scenes from movies on another day, but here's some of the funniest TV stuff I can recall, that never fails to make me laugh. So many good moments from all these shows.


----------



## Hardline (Feb 6, 2020)




----------

